# Jaegervatnet



## perschfisch (13. Mai 2011)

Kennt jemand den See Jaegervatnet auf der Lyngen-Halbinsel? 
Wenn ja, was fängt man dort so?
Wie sieht es mit dem kurzen Flussabschnitt Richtung Meer aus?
Wo bekommt man Angellizenzen?

Reisezeit = Anfang Juni

Danke im Voraus für eure Infos.

Fischergrüße,
perschfisch


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Jaegervatnet*

hi,

versuche dir mal zu helfen :


angelzeit : montag 18:00 bis donnerstag 18:00 ( unter vorbehalt,da noch nix anderes gefunden)

saison :  sesong fra 15.juni til og med 17.august.

angelkarten :May-kjellaug Pettersen : 77 71 00 22(und die staatliche fischereilizens nicht vergessen,da lachsfluss mitdran)

hauptfischarten: seesaibling (arktische seeforelle),lachs


dann sag ich mal " skitt fiske " ( petri heil auf nordisch) und viel spass dort oben 


der   STF  #6


----------



## perschfisch (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Jaegervatnet*

Hey,

vielen Dank für die Infos. Ist dann wahrscheinlich Pech für uns, denn wir fliegen am 17.Juni wieder heim  Hätte nur gern 1-2 Tage zwischendurch zur Abwechlung etwas im Süßwasser fischen wollen und ein arktischer Saibling hat natürlich auch seinen Reiz |rolleyes

Daher eine generelle Frage: Wo bekommt man solche Infos her? Gibt's da was im Netz, oder findet man das nur in norwegischen Angelzeitschriften bzw. -büchern? Frage deshalb, weil es ja vielleicht Alternativen zum Jaegervatnet in dieser Gegend gibt?

Fischergrüße,
perschfisch


----------



## Ickeforelle (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Jaegervatnet*

Hei du kannst ja mal hier schauen, ist auch auf englisch zuhaben.
http://www.inatur.no/

Gruss Sascha


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Jaegervatnet*



perschfisch schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Infos. Ist dann wahrscheinlich Pech für uns, denn wir fliegen am 17.Juni wieder heim  Hätte nur gern 1-2 Tage zwischendurch zur Abwechlung etwas im Süßwasser fischen wollen und ein arktischer Saibling hat natürlich auch seinen Reiz |rolleyes
> 
> ...






GOOGLE.NO
HIER findest du eigentlich alles was du an infos suchst,nur eben für norwegen bezogen.

P.S.:  Etwas gut norwegisch sollte man dabei schon können...


Der   STF |rolleyes


----------



## mab75 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Jaegervatnet*

Oder du lässt dir von Google die Seite gleich übersetzen.

http://www.google.de/language_tools?hl=de |bla:


----------



## perschfisch (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Jaegervatnet*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> GOOGLE.NO


 
Was ist Google??? |kopfkrat

meine Frage (zugegeben etwas umständlich formuliert) war eigentlich, ob es eine tolle "alleswissende" Seite über das Süßwasserangeln in Nord-Norwegen gibt, oder man sich die Infos zusammenkratzen muss?

www.inatur.no gibts leider nur auf Norwegisch (außer ich hab einen Button übersehen), dafür gibts die schwedische Schwesternseite (für schwedische Gewässer) auf Englisch.

Aber auf alle Fälle vielen Dank für euer bisheriges Bemühen


----------



## mab75 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Jaegervatnet*

Deshalb, Google. Ist zwar keine perfekte Übersetzung, aber wenn man will, versteht man es.

Hier noch einmal.

http://translate.google.de/translate?u=http://www.inatur.no&sl=no&tl=de&hl=&ie=UTF-8


----------



## perschfisch (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Jaegervatnet*

Alles klar. Hab nur das coole fette rote google.no von STF witzig gefunden #6 Die notwendigen Infos hab ich mittlerweilen dank eurer Tipps und google |rolleyes gefunden. Vielen Dank!

Aber: Falls jemand einmal auf eine tolle Seite mit guten Infos zum Süßwasserangeln in Norwegen findet bzw. bereits kennt, bitte nur her damit (auch im Hinblick auf andere Boardies).

Folgende Seiten bereits bekannt:
www.inatur.no
www.nordifiske.no

Fischergrüße,
perschfisch |wavey:


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Jaegervatnet*



perschfisch schrieb:


> Alles klar. Hab nur das coole fette rote google.no von STF witzig gefunden #6 Die notwendigen Infos hab ich mittlerweilen dank eurer Tipps und google |rolleyes gefunden. Vielen Dank!
> 
> Aber: Falls jemand einmal auf eine tolle Seite mit guten Infos zum Süßwasserangeln in Norwegen findet bzw. bereits kennt, bitte nur her damit (auch im Hinblick auf andere Boardies).
> 
> ...




Hi perschfisch,so´ne Seite suchen Wir hier auch in Norwegen,sind aber bislang nicht fündig geworden,weil die meisten Infos hier in Norge via mundpropaganda vermittelt werden.


Der   STF  :g


----------

